# Вылечил позвоночник



## timur 555 (19 Июл 2013)

Всем здраствуйте, хотелось бы поделиться своей историей, с надеждой, что она кому-то поможет. На протяжении 8 лет у меня были проблемы с позвночником: 2 грыжи в грудном, 3 протрузии в поясничном и 2 в шейном, ну и плюс остеохондроз, сколиоз 1 ст.грудного отдела. За это время перепробовал все возможное лечение, коротко поделюсь: в начале медикоментозно – незначительное улучшение и кратковременно, иглоукалывание,прижигание и т.д.-лучше чем уколы и таблетки, но также ненадолго, через месяцок мышцы снова заспазмировались и возвращалась боль. Идем далее, различное вытяжение- резко становилось хуже, так что поосторожней с этим. Мануальная терапия – прошел много известных в Алматы и Астане мануалистов, но кроме хруста в позвоночнике эффекта не почувствовал, хотя при этом все утверждали, что все встало на место. Сейчас понимаю, что слава Богу, ничего хотя бы не сместили. К тому времени от прежней осанки не осталось и следа: плече ушли вперед, грудной одел сгорбился и т.д. + постоянные боли. И тут мне посоветовали одного человека, а точнее мануального терапевта в г.Астана, после всех неудачных опытов желания идти было мало, но все таки решил сходить. Сначала он работал чисто с мышцами спины, типа массажа, достаточно болезненно, а потом очень мягко вправлял, от крестца и до шеи, воздействовал на остистые отростки, при этом говорил какие движения тебе нужно делать, т.е. когда поясницу вправляет сгибаешь попеременно ноги в коленях, грудной- двигаешь руками, шею – движения головой. Результат я осознал только придя домой и увидев себя в зеркале- позвоночник был абсолютно ровный, шея прямая, позвонки между лопатками ушли вовнутрь на свое место, в пояснице появился лордоз, а еще 2 ямочки такие в внизу поясницы, а главное стоять с прямой осанкой стало легко. Главное после вправления спать на спине, тяжелое не поднимать, не переохлаждаться, и т. Д., ну он там все говорит. Учился он этому на Тибете. Сейчас смело могу сказать, что если не восстановить правильную геометрию всего позвоночника, трудно расчитывать на выздоровление, другие методы только работа с симптомами, к сожалению.Сейчас хожу прямой и здоровый, стал йогой заниматься. Попутно прошли эрозивный гастрит, холецистит, полипы в желчном, ГЭРБ, эзофагит, ВСД. Вся беда в том, что вот людей, которые умеют действительно вправлять, а не просто хрустеть по всей вероятности очень мало, да и в медицине нашей не осознают важность правильного положения позвонков, в противном случае не назначали бы каждому второму вырезать грыжу, ну вырезали, а причину то не устранили, это место как было перегружено так и останется и рецедив, и многих других болезней, причина которых кроется в позвоночнике, в неправильной иннервации тех или иных органов, за счет смещений. Вообщем , для всех страждующих выкладываю контакты. Зовут его Алике, у меня только номер его помошника, зовут Саша, 8-******* (удалено модератором). Адрес не помню, в районе бывш. Магазина Москва на Мира, напротив там двухэтажки, в одной из них. Также слышал от людей , которым помогли в клинике Данилова в Киеве, метод называется вертеброревитология, у них на сайте есть результаты мрт до и после лечения, но там по моему дороговато., а также целителя костоправа Нусипжана из поселка Абай, под Алматой. Главное не отчаиваться, болезни нам тоже не просто так даются, на самом деле они наши большие учителя, главное выдержать свои экзамены! Всем желаю скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## футболист. (19 Июл 2013)

Похоже на рекламу,НО согласен с двумя утверждениями автора
1)вылечить позвоночник нельзя не восстановив его правильную геометрию.
2)вырезав грыжу вы избавляетесь от следствия а не от причины !


----------



## Andrey108 (20 Июл 2013)

выложите снимки до и после....


----------

